# Old, junk, dual sport motorcycle for sale in Washington. $400



## Charlie (Jul 7, 2013)

It's road worthy, but it could use some work. First gear knocks (difficult to fix) but works, 2nd-6th gears are perfect. The chain is loose but can still be tensioned, I can do that. Oil needs changing, I can do that too. Motor mount bolt is busted could be fixed cheap. One fork seal is leaking fork fluid so fork seals would be like $1 for a pair, fork oil is cheap too. Kush seal is old on rear wheel chain sprocket. One seater.

82 Honda XL185s headlight taillight work, blinkers and horn would work if battery worked, kickstart works. HAS A TITLE, will cruise at 60 mph. Can get 50mpg (less if you haul ass). 1670 rough miles, rescued from neglectful owner.

I'm selling this to buy a particular longboard in Wenatchee. The board costs $320 + tax. I'd be willing to give the bike to somebody who buys me this board.

I'm a hitchhiking musician that owns and can play several instruments and I am willing to help you busk to raise the money for just skateboard for trade, for extra money to pay registration and/or parts.

I'm getting ants in my pants for this longboard. I'm a talented musician and want to sell my motorcycle for a badass longboard. If this can happen in a way that benefits me and somebody else, I'm so down.

I'll include a helmet.


----------



## Charlie (Jul 7, 2013)

And I'm willing to travel to you to help busk, or we could busk in Wenatchee, but I don't think Wenatchee would be as easy as Seattle (Leavenworth won't allow it), unless we apply to busk at the new pybus farmers market. However, I can only hitchhike, I don't have money for gas and my tabs are expired on my car and on the dual sport.


----------



## ByronMc (Jul 7, 2013)

Busk yourself,make the money,buy the board,give the trashed motorcycle to your bestfriend


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 7, 2013)

im in cle elum... but i don't know anything about motorcycles, so im not sure what to do to fix it?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 7, 2013)

also, is that a dirt bike? is it street legal?


----------



## Charlie (Jul 7, 2013)

ByronMc said:


> Busk yourself,make the money,buy the board,give the trashed motorcycle to your bestfriend


 

I'm considering this, I've been sitting on my parents computer for a couple weeks trying to sell this bike. I'm waiting for this bike to sell, to buy a longboard, to travel around Seattle area. Instead, I could travel around Seattle area, skateboard with my regular skateboard, keep busking until I have enough money to buy my dreamboard, come back and get it, and then get back out and get at it with a sick long skateboard. I've only busked for short ammounts of time and I usually make about $20 in 10 minutes, I've never tried to make $400 with busking, that seems like a pain in the ass and getting kicked out of a LOT of places.





Matt Derrick said:


> im in cle elum... but i don't know anything about motorcycles, so im not sure what to do to fix it?





Matt Derrick said:


> also, is that a dirt bike? is it street legal?


 



It's both a dirt bike and street legal (dual sport). This bike is ready to ride right now and is currently street legal minus tabs and registration (registering a motorcycle does not require an endorsement and is cheaper than registering a car [this bike may be like $20], a 3 month learners permit is $20 and may require you to renew your license if it's about to expire. Getting your motorcycle endorsement is something like $100? $150?). I could do all the work that needs to be done to fix it minus the first gear knocking (but my neighbor could probably fix that), unless if you just buy another motor (at that rate, you might as well ride the hell out of this bike until the motor quits running, which could be a couple years out if you granny it, or it could be soon if you hot rod it, I'm not sure). If I had it registered in my name and was making money, I'd ride it until it breaks just to see how long it lasts, then buy another motor for it.

Doing the work on the fork seal, kush seal, motor mount, tensioning (or replacing) the chain, changing the oil, replacing the battery, is all work that I am willing to do for free if you can acquire a motorcycle stand, or we could jerry rig a motorcycle stand to use to work on the bike. I could call Wenatchee Honda shop and price check all of these parts and see how available they are.

Motorcycles are fun, and working on them and riding them is the best way to learn about them.

If you're in Cle Elum, You should come to Leavenworth and kick it if not to check out the motorcycle. There's some great camping spots in this area and great opportunity for living in the wild on a motorcycle (bird hunting with a .22, pellet gun, or sling shot is an easy way to stay fed), foraging is prevalent in this neck of the woods.


----------



## Charlie (Jul 7, 2013)

Honestly though, I think it would be worth it to register it, fix the minor things just so the bike's a little more comfortable to ride, and ride the hell out of it on dirt trails just to learn how to ride a motorcycle and not give a damn about the bike itself (the best bike to learn on is a cheap one that you won't mind breaking, if you break it, it's no big deal, and you get to learn how to fix it or how to part it out, or scrap it). If you do this, you will learn about motorcycles (best to begin on a dirtbike and work your way up to a Harley rather than other way around). This in itself will strengthen coordination, quicken reaction, build confidence, give a good adrenaline rush, and inspire new creativity.

I personally can ride the hell out of it just the way it is. But it's an educational experience to fix an old hunk of junk such as this.


----------

